# Weight of a radial arm saw



## deweys (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm about to buy and older Delta model 10 33-990 arm saw from someone. I haven't seen it yet, and I have to travel a bit to get the saw. Can anyone guess what this thing might weigh?

The newer model 10's weigh 194 pounds but we all know things seems to get lighter as we progress... 

I've attached a full size view of the saw. Thanks guys!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

It probably weighs everybit of that. :yes:

But will detatch from the stand, making it easier to manage.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Deweys*

I have carried and moved more radial arm saws than I ever thought. I even gave one away twice and I still have it!
I have 2 - 12 inchers and a few 10's. They are heavy, but if you can break them down into table, base, saw arm and yoke they aren't so bad. 2 people can manage an assembled one even up stairs. If it's a matter of transporting one, I'd remove the legs and wood from the base and slide the yoke off the end of the arm, if possible. I've seen fully assembeld ones on trailers frequently. As far as a mobile base, any of the bases with a load of 200 lbs will work, locking casters are a must. Hope that helps,  bill
OMT If you use a hand truck from the rear make certain the yoke is locked at the rearmost position and will not slide forward throwing the weight forward with a thump followed by a "crash"!


----------



## deweys (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info folks, I'll be making the journey to get this monster tomorrow with a friend assisting. $125 for a this saw is a pretty good deal I think.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

However you plan on transporting this saw, I recommend securing it down with ropes or ratcheting tie-downs. It may seem secure tucked in a pick-up bed, but traffic can create load shifts that can be dangerous.












 





.
.


----------



## deweys (Jun 18, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> However you plan on transporting this saw, I recommend securing it down with ropes or ratcheting tie-downs. It may seem secure tucked in a pick-up bed, but traffic can create load shifts that can be dangerous.
> .


Completely agree, I actually have a habit of going overboard with the cargo straps. Better to have too many straps I say.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

When I brought mine home we wheeled it out to the truck (with the yoke locked to the rear) and then nestled it up against the truck bed with two 2x4s against the back of the saw. I then lifted the saw base from the front allowing the saw to tip backwards (being top heavy sure makes it easy) and then slid it into the truck on the 2x4s. I did it all by myself and took it out the same way (well, reversed).

While I didn't stop to weigh it, I know it was pretty heavy...


----------

